# Student Prices!



## Jimlee99 (Sep 16, 2016)

Im looking a good site to buy used espresso machines, any ideas?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

What do you want and what is your budget, please don't say as much as possible for as little as possible.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

The usual suspects. Ebay, Gumtree, Friday Ad, Freecycle. But be VERY careful. Buy only in person and after a demonstration.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Jimlee99 said:


> So im looking for an entry level machine for less £200. I was thinking the delonghi Dedica. I want to be able to steam my own milk but not be worried about the grind size. I cannot afford the luxury! Ive seen a lot of people suggest used machine but there are no current bargains on ebay and i dont know where else to look. Any suggestions?


I've brought this over from the new members thread.

When you say "not worry about grind size" you'll realise we are all about to say that to get the best out of any coffee the grinder is much more important than the machine.


----------



## Jimlee99 (Sep 16, 2016)

im looking to make good quality espresso from ground beans as ive getting a grinder seems expensive. I want to be able to froth milk as well. Preferably a manual frother but i looked around i cant find a manual frother on a machine for less than £300.


----------



## Jimlee99 (Sep 16, 2016)

Can i get a decent quality grind from a grinder under £50. Would it not be better to buy the coffee ground?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Jimlee99 said:


> Can i get a decent quality grind from a grinder under £50. Would it not be better to buy the coffee ground?


If you get lucky and buy very well - yes. And no - buying pre ground is not the answer.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

With £300 to spend get a used gaggia classic and a SJ or mignon grinder.

With £200 get a used gaggia classic, and put a wanted ad up here for a cheap espresso grinder for £100. See what people have


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Jimlee99 said:


> Can i get a decent quality grind from a grinder under £50. Would it not be better to buy the coffee ground?


I got a decent grinder for under £50 and pointed a new member to their £50 grinder last week, but then I'm tight - will send you a pm


----------

